# My Ride Insano's just in today!



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I snagged a pair of these in 9.5 this season but had to return them as they started to fall apart quite quickly. It may have been my straps creating pinch points but i somehow doubt it. The leather started to tear through around the blue accent over the toes and the stitching started blowing out.

I'm interested in finding out if it was something in my pair specifically or if it was my setup. The boots seemed quality and quite burly and I would believe Ride makes some nice boots. Hope they work out for you.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a pair I bought mid January. Have somewhere around 30 days on them, maybe more. So far they are holding up pretty decently. It's a nice light boot and performs well for what I do. It is stiff as fuck though. Not far off from a ski boot. If you like to do tweaky, freestyley things, this may not be the boot for you. It's very rigid.


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

So far so good with the stitching but I only got one day on them so far. They are really strange to walk in a lot stiffer than my old boots reminds me of walking in a ski boot! the double boa really worked like a dream on the hill way better than my quick lace (seemed like every run or 2 I would need to re-adjust the quick laces hated them) really nice increase in response caught me off guard a couple times (my old boots where really soft compared to these) they hold you in a more athletic position (my old boots just allowed me to stand straight up a heck of a lot easier). For me these boots really do fit great and being able to adjust the tension of the top and bottom areas is awesome! So far no complaints.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorta new to these forums. I've been a member, but never really spent any time here...

The Insanos are awesome. Sooper stiff. I'm happy to hear that after 30days they're still stiff. I only put in a few days at the end of the year. I found if I want to be really 'tweaky' and such, i just loosen the top boa a bit. I also walk around with them loose. Seems to make it easier. When I got them, I kinda thought they were too stiff, but as the day wore on and they broke in, i thought they were perfect. I threw on my old Burton Motos for fun and they felt like socks compared to the Insanos.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice! I was torn between those and the Burton Driver X Which fitted me perfectly. Got the Xs


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

definitely gotta go with fit. You can have all the technology in a boot but if it doesn't fit well all that tech is useless.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Agree...comfort is crucial when riding...longer and happier days...no pain and no strain on your tendons


----------

